# i have no idea what i'm doing



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

some of my best crafts start out with that phrase.

i have a half-mad idea that i can take these little plastic skulls i have, and paper mache them with tissue paper, and then paint them up like day of the dead skulls.

so i started, and a pair of very stick hands and a pair of very sticky skulls later, i decided i should post here and keep you updated.

i think i have .... 3? layers of tissue paper on them? i'm going to let them dry over night and maybe add some more layers tomorrow.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

the skulls are probably 2" tall, by the way.


----------



## DeadSideshow (Jul 20, 2018)

Neat. Paper mache isn't the most intuitive medium, but it is very forgiving. They look like little corpse heads so far. Could turn out super cool.


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

3 layers should be fine. If you wanted to make casts of the skull, just wrap the front in tinfoil, pushing the foil into the dents etc, then papier mache over. You'd need quite a few layers so it's strong though. I love working with papier mache, so relaxing haha. These should look great once painted!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

i'm not planning on casting them, but that's an interesting idea.

i've always liked paper mache, despite the mess. ?

i think i want to do maybe 1 more layer, because the original features of the plastic bases are still easily seen, but then i'm going to paint them with my acrylic paints. ?


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

the base painting has begun. the formless masses begin to become.... slightly less formless masses. ?


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

fully primed!
3 layers of the white base/primer.

after it dries fully, i'll start sketching/planning my designs.

since they're so small, the designs will be simple. but i think each one will be a different set of colors.

i think teal, red, and maybe black and white?


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

here's the plan for the black and white skull. it may change as i'm painting. it often does. ?


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

painted the black and white one.
it's kinda messy because my hands shake so much, and i've never painted anything this small before.

i almost think i should have done this with a sharpie....


----------



## DeadSideshow (Jul 20, 2018)

They're starting to look awesome!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Really looking good. I have a bunch of those skulls and some a bit smaller and was wanting an idea of what to do with them. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

thanks!

and you're welcome for the inspiration!

i'm still planning the other 2 skulls. i haven't figured out what designs i want them.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I think it looks really awesome


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

thank you!

i started the red one, i'll get a pic in better light in the morning. ?


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Fab job, yeah a sharpie would have been easier, isn't hindsight a brilliant thing haha.


----------



## Audryys (Oct 20, 2018)

yoboseiyo said:


> some of my best crafts start out with that phrase.
> 
> i have a half-mad idea that i can take these little plastic skulls i have, and paper mache them with tissue paper, and then paint them up like day of the dead skulls.
> 
> ...


Nice start!!!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

thank you!


here's the start of the red one.
using fine sharpies. muuuuch happier with this.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

added some stitching and a couple more hearts.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

added the forhead parts.
i like how this one's coming together.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

well i wasn't smart! i finished the skulls, spaced photoing them, and then gave to a work friend!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Every time I see the title of this thread all I can think is "**sigh** me neither!"

As my signature says, no mistakes only happy accidents! You'll remember next time (if there is a next time).


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

You know I’m with you on the title. Each year I tear things apart and rework them. Happy accidents is totally great when it comes to Halloween.


----------

